# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  صور رائعة لاسود تعانق بعضها

## mohamed73

الاستمتاع بالشمس و اللعب معا هو احد  الايام المفضلة لدى الاسود فى زيمبابوى عندما لا يطاردون فرائسهم فهم يحبون  ان يتشاركوا فى لحظات حميمية دافئة فتظهر فى هذه اللقطات 5 لبؤات 4 اشبال و  اسد واحد و هما يستمتعون بوقتهم بعد *شروق الشمس* فى المراعى المفتوحة بالسافانا    *صور جميلة جدا*  
كارول ديشويميرى 36 عام التقطت هذه الصور لاسود زيمباوى الذين لم يشعروا حتى بوجودها و قالت كارول التى بدأت باخذ لقطات *الحياة البرية* منذ عام 2011 فقط : لقد فتنت دائما بالاسود بسبب قوتهم و الطريقة التى يتفاعلون بها مع بعضهم البعض فهذه العائلة من الاسود فى وقت *استرخاء*ها لم تلتفت للسيارة التى كنت فيها حتى ان االاسد الاب كان فخورا بابنه و صفع شبلة مداعبا كانت لقطة جميلة جدا .
 و اضافت قائلة : عندما تتفاعل الاسود مع بعضها البعض كهذا الحال اشعر دائما بالتواضع ان اشهد شئيا حميميا مثل ذلك .   *صور جميلة جدا*  *صور جميلة جدا*  *صور جميلة جدا*  *صور جميلة جدا*

----------


## salihmob

عناق الجبابره  هههههههههههههه مشكورمحمدعلي الصور

----------


## عصام البرغثي

سبحان الله والحمدلله

----------

